# Morse Chat Room.



## athinai (Jan 18, 2006)

Some years ago I came across a ''Morse chat-room'' on the WEB and it worked quite well. So I wonder if there are any Techies out there who might consider one for SN., perhaps its been thought of before. Lots of old Brass pounders and Side Swipers in the Attics around the World., bring them back to life. So Thats my Thought for the day. Would welcome your comments., 73's

Best Regards.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

for anyone wishing to test their morse...............see what you have forgotten

http://www.qsl.net/kf4kvg/cw.html


quite a simple test site


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Great stuff, Sparkie. If a bit slow.
Now I need to be able to record that and post the sound file as an attachment to an email or embedded into a thread. Any ideas.


----------



## athinai (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi, Sparkie2182 thanks for the comments, Very much appreciated. I would prefer to plug a Key into the Old Computer and have two way QSO's on SN if possible, instead of this typing thing Hi, same as Ham Radio and the old days at sea ,Company skeds etc.,etc., Lets keep the little bit of Mystery. 
Mni tks QSO OM 73 BCNU LTR Athinai


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

tusu

va


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

m.s. try............

http://www.xertech.net/Projects/CPwin.html

you can keep the zip file as an attachment to send on............


these are mainly for ham training , and are kinda slow.

i used one a couple of years ago which was very good, more commercial ,and when i can remember its name.....ill post to you.......

73's om

sparkie2182


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Marconi Sahib said:


> Great stuff, Sparkie. If a bit slow.


There is a drop down box at the top where you can increase the speed to 35wpm. 20 was comfortable any higher I couldnt write fast enough:sweat: 

Regards


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Tried that, Hugh, I tried 25s but gave up at the first dash.
That's the second link posted.
The one I was referring to was the first which is limited to 18wpm. A lot easier and seemed a lot slower than the second one at the same speed.
Definitely out of practice.[=P] 

Kris


----------



## beedeesea (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Fellas.

Have you tried MorseMail at all? The server is down just at the moment; I have advised the programme's creator.

Web address is:-

http:/brasspounder.com:8873

Brian


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

Jeeze I have enough trouble communicating in English as it is writ never mind understanding all those squeeks and pops(Jester)


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

a squeek is 3 times longer than a pop..........

i hope this clarifes matters...........

best regards to all

sparkie2182


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

A pop between letters and a squeak between words.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

quite right........

this may be of interest................

http://www.coastalradio.org.uk/qslcards.htm


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

For some live QSOs try

http://users.iconz.co.nz/rwincer/radiowav.htm

73

Rab T


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Try *Seefunk* for some nostalgia


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

Tks Kris & Rap, took me right back hearing the different fists and tones of coast stations - great stuff!

Mike


----------



## beedeesea (Feb 28, 2006)

MorseMail is back on line again. Any of you had a look at it yet.
(Like the new pin-up by the way, MarconiSahib!)

Brian


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

The link for MorseMail is *this*.
You missed out a couple of slashes Brian.
The new pin-up is temporary until I can sort out the radar at the new size or find another Marconi related one. 
This one makes me feel SOOOoooooo old.[=P]


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

a rather good sparkie site..........

http://www.shawsavillships.co.uk/radios/marine.htm


----------



## Harry Nicholson (Oct 11, 2005)

Text to Morse site:

http://morsecode.scphillips.com/jtranslator.html


But you might have been there already.

Harry


----------



## Mayday (May 26, 2009)

I found the morse a little scratchy and hard to read.

The program I use is 
http://www.justlearnmorsecode.com/
Which I find I can still read at 25wpm.
I also make ring tones and download them to my mobile telephone. It is quite interesting when the phone rings in public and the ring tone identifies the caller in morse.

John.


----------



## NoMoss (Mar 14, 2007)

I used WinMorse to create a ring tone for my mobile phone. The speed can be chosen at will.


----------



## beedeesea (Feb 28, 2006)

You can get RSS news-feeds in Morse at:

http://morse-rss-news.sourceforge.net/

Brian


----------



## beedeesea (Feb 28, 2006)

Any of you Sparkies seen the above site yet?

Brian


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

I have morse ring tones on my iphone.

The main ring tone is VLLB DE VIS QRJ K.

I also have custom ones for calls from my wife and my kids.


----------



## morseman2020 (Oct 28, 2020)

Hello, I`m new here, but ... have been with the grey funnel line as a Wireless Telgraphist from 1960 to 72. Last used morse "Live" on a transmitter, in1968,.... have been looking around for a "live" morse program for a long time, found one about 8 years ago, and since then have been having many "live" qso`s with other like minded "morsemen" around the world. (over 1100 this year, so far, ) 

The program is CWCOM... was written by an Australian Radio Ham for Windows 95... but still works on Win 10.. and all flavours in between... It can also be used on Linux and MAC machines, since I have done some work in that department. 

I have written a blogsite that covers ( I think) all aspects of using the program , from downloading, to installing and settings up , connecting a REAL morse key... straight , paddle or iambic, to your laptop, or desktop/tower computer. 

My call is G3MS on there, my name is Gerry , and my QTH is Portsmouth, England. I welcome everybody to the program and assist with getting it setup, or answering any questions, as well as enjoying "chat" / " ragchew" sessions, just for the pleasure of making morse. 

I am usually QRV from about 12:00 to 23:00 G.M.T. everyday... my transmit speed is about 22 wpm.. The program decodes morse on the screen, so speed is not an issue for those who are "slower" for whatever reasons. ! ( even newcomers to morse can use it ) 

I hope that this will generate some new users... so here is the link to my Blogsite... 

MorsePower

there is a "contact me" email address on the site, if you want a "one to one" question and answer .... 

73 de G3MS VA dit dit .


----------

